# Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!



## Werbung (3. November 2017)

Anzeige​
*Die Firma Balzer führt aktuell wieder eine Online-Umfrage zum Thema Kaufverhalten und Mediennutzung von Anglern durch. *







>> Die Umfrage ist bereits beendet! <<​
Um die Teilnahme etwas zu versüßen gibt es auch dieses Mal wieder ordentlich was zu gewinnen.

*50 Sets der neuen Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads* bestehend aus insgesamt 5 Shads (Größen und Farben gemischt / 6-17cm).


*3 Top-Ruten aus dem Balzer Programm* - die Gewinner können dann aus verschiedenen Modellen wählen.


*5 Rollen mit je 150m geflochtener Schnur* (Balzer Ironline Spin), die Tragkraft der Schnur können die Gewinner dann auswählen

Die Beantwortung der Fragen dauert nur 5 Minuten und ist sicher und anonym. Alle gemachten Angaben werden von Balzer streng vertraulich behandelt.

Am Ende der Umfrage kann man durch Angabe der E-Mail Adresse an einem Gewinnspiel mit hochwertigem Angelgerät teilnehmen. 

Datenschutz & Teilnahmebedingungen

Die E-Mail Adressen werden ausschließlich im Rahmen dieses Gewinnspiels zur Ermittlung der Gewinner verwendet. Die Gewinner werden von Balzer im Anschluss an die Umfrage per E-Mail kontaktiert. 

Teilnehmen können alle natürlichen Personen, Kinder und Jugendliche sofern Ihre Erziehungsberechtigten die Einwilligung dazu gegeben haben. Ausgeschlossen sind Mitarbeiter der Balzer GmbH sowie ihre Angehörigen. 

Die Gewinner werden im Dezember 2017 im Losverfahren bestimmt und kontaktiert. Die Gewinne werden den Gewinnern versandkostenfrei zugesendet. 
Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen. 

Balzer GmbH | Im Tiegel 8 | 36367 Wartenberg


----------



## menorge (3. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Gute Sache, war schnell gemacht und gute Preise.


----------



## Franky (3. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Sehr angenehme Fragen!!!
Was aber "einige" Umfragefreaks stören wird: keine "Kontrollfragen" :q
Darum sach ich: sehr angenehm!!! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

erledigt


----------



## Nachtportier (3. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Schnell erledigt. Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück.


----------



## Eff (3. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Wär zu schön, mal was zu gewinnen :m


----------



## PAFischer (3. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

ging leicht und flott.


----------



## ulli1958m (3. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*



PAFischer schrieb:


> ging leicht und flott.


Jo....auch für mich war dat klick, klick schnell erledigt #6


----------



## Hering 58 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Fertig


----------



## Xianeli (3. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Mal schnell ebenfalls teilgenommen. Dann drücke ich mal jedem hier die Daumen |wavey:


----------



## Angler9999 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

done
war gut


----------



## angler1996 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

naja früher hat sich ein Gerätehersteller mal erkundigt, wie ich seine Produkte finde oder ob ich Shimano besser finde, jetzt will er wissen, ob ich auf Fratzenbuch etc. aktiv bin, davon werden seine Geräte nicht besser ( hat jetzt nix mit Balzer an sich zutun)


----------



## offense80 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Natürlich hab ich auch gleich mit gemacht, werde wohl aber nicht zu den Gewinnern gehören, da ich kein Facebook habe.....und dies schien mir fast das Hauptinteresse an der Umfrage zu sein.....egal einfach hinsetzen und abwarten


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Schade, dass es praktisch nur um Marketing, Marktplacement usw. ging und gar nicht um Produkte der Marke Balzer.
Scheint offenbar keine große Rolle zu spielen bei Balzer und so kaufe ich wohl auch weiterhin besser bei der Konkurrenz.#c


----------



## Allround-Angler (4. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Bei der Frage "Falls Sie bei facebook sind...." mußte ich etwas ausfüllen, um weiterzukommen, habe dann bei "sonstiges" angegeben: "Bin nicht bei facebook".

Bei Umfragen jeglicher Art empfiehlt sich ein pretest (klein geschrieben, da englisch):
Ein paar möglichst noch Brachenfremde machen die Umfrage durch und dabei entdeckt man Lücken, Widersprüche, Mehrfachnennungen, etc.


----------



## JottU (4. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Fand die Umfrage jetzt nicht gerade soo prickelnd.


----------



## mefofänger (5. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

auch mal schnell beantwortet


----------



## wusel345 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Facebook: bin ich nicht, werd ich nie sein, ebenso wenig Twitter. Kommt mir nicht ins Haus.

Hab trotzdem mitgemacht.


----------



## silverfish (5. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Facebook: bin ich nicht, werd ich nie sein, ebenso wenig Twitter. Kommt mir nicht ins Haus.
> 
> Hab trotzdem mitgemacht.



Bei mir auch so !|supergri

Aber Gewinne sind doch immer begrüßenswert !

Bei einer Angelzeitschrift habe ich vor Jahren etliche Preise abgestaubt.
Angelruten insgesamt Drei .
Dazu mehrfach Schnüre und auch Wobbler .


----------



## hecht99 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Ich würde mir von Firmen wie Balzer und DAM eher mal ne Umfrage zu Ihren Produkten wünschen. Meiner Meinung nach haben sie in den letzten 10 Jahren gefühlt den Anschluss gewaltig verpasst...; Denn früher konnte man Balzer und DAM (bei Qualität, Neuentwicklung, Speizialprogramm) noch in der Nähe von Shimano, Daiwa... ansetzen


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Ob da wohl auch jemand gewinnt der nicht bei Facebook ist|kopfkrat


----------



## NomBre (6. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Erledigt!


----------



## Raubfischjäger (6. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Hab auch mal teilgenommen. :g#6


----------



## Salziges Silber (6. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

:m hab gewonnen


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Glückwunsch, immer schön wenn man das schon vorher weis#6


----------



## Sport_fischer (8. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Weiss je,and wann die Umfrage beendet wird und die Gewinner angeschrieben werden?


----------



## Franz_16 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*



Sport_fischer schrieb:


> Weiss je,and wann die Umfrage beendet wird und die Gewinner angeschrieben werden?



Ja, siehe Eingangsposting:



> Die Gewinner werden im Dezember 2017 im Losverfahren bestimmt und kontaktiert. Die Gewinne werden den Gewinnern versandkostenfrei zugesendet.



Die Gewinnchancen sind ja aufgrund der vielen Preise gar nicht mal schlecht. Ich denke da wirds wieder einige Boardies "erwischen"


----------



## Fr33 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Ich hab das auch mal gemacht und mir die Zeit genommen alles ordungsgemäß zu beantworten.

 Hatte leider alles weniger mit den Produktion zu tun, sondern eher ums Marketing. Aber gut - so richtig dreist war das Gewinnspiel der F&F letzens. Musste man was frei rubbeln und die Symbole durch geben. Natürlich dient der Anruf eig nur dem Zweck, dass man anschließend mehrfach gefragt wird ob man nicht ein ABO abschließen will.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Auch mal dran teil genommen...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (9. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Teilgenommen und fest gestellt das der Umfragenersteller sehr gut copie and paste kann, aber fürs anpassen der Endungen hats dann wohl nicht mehr gereicht-peinlich peinlich...|rolleyes


----------



## Ndber (9. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Hab auch mal teilgenommen.
#h


----------



## Franz_16 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Ob da wohl auch jemand gewinnt der nicht bei Facebook ist|kopfkrat



Zumindest hat jeder Teilnehmer die gleichen Chancen. 

Denn: Was man innerhalb der Umfrage geantwortet hat, spielt für die Ermittlung der Gewinner keine Rolle.


----------



## der_ami (13. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Super, danke für den Link!


----------



## hirschkaefer (13. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Danke schon mal vorab für den Gewinn! :m

Ich hätte gerne ne neue Pilkrute! |wavey:


----------



## Marvi (14. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Habe auch mal teilgenommen, vielleicht wirds was!


----------



## Frieder (17. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Teilgenommen ..... alle Fragen beantwortet .... 
und nun warten auf einen Gewinn |rolleyes


----------



## mekongwels (19. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Gewonnen!


----------



## jkc (19. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Eggi 1 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Die Gewinner sollen doch erst im Dezember 2017 ermittelt werden.#d


----------



## JasonP (19. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Dann warten wir mal auf die Gewinne^^


----------



## jkc (19. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

:q:q:q


----------



## phirania (19. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Bin mal gespannt was nun wieder für Werbung ins Hausflattert...:q:q:q


----------



## ZolfgangWeiske (20. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Wer sagt da schon die Wahrheit? Klickt doch das an was die hören wollen, das erhöht die Gewinnchancen beträchtlich...In dem Fall das ihr alles Teilt, alle Freunde bei FB sind usw


----------



## punkarpfen (20. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Dann bin ich ja chancenlos. ;-)


----------



## Nordan (22. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*



ZolfgangWeiske schrieb:


> Wer sagt da schon die Wahrheit? Klickt doch das an was die hören wollen, das erhöht die Gewinnchancen beträchtlich...In dem Fall das ihr alles Teilt, alle Freunde bei FB sind usw



Damit untergräbst du den Sinn dieser Umfragen|kopfkrat

Und ich bezweifle doch stark, dass dies wirklich die Gewinnwahrscheinlichkeit erhöht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

erstens das, zweitens ist es wurscht, weil ja solche Leute mit "eingepreist" sind mit ihren Versuchen...


----------



## Xianeli (28. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Habe anscheinend gewonnen. Jedenfalls eine Email bekommen das ich gewonnen hätte und eine lieferanschrift benötigt wird. 

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt 

Edit: Gewonnen habe ich das print shad Set


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Ob da wohl auch jemand gewinnt der nicht bei Facebook ist|kopfkrat




 Tatsächlich, gewonnen auch ohne Facebook! :vik:


----------



## Franz_16 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

@Xianeli
Das ist sehr gut möglich. Balzer hat mir gestern Bescheid gegeben, dass sie diese Woche die Gewinner benachrichtigen werden. Dass sie so schnell sein werden hätte ich nicht gedacht!  

Also an Alle:
Mal Postfach (und Spamordner) checken. #6


----------



## Fr33 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Jop... hab die Schnur zum Testen gewonnen


----------



## punkarpfen (28. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Hab auch gewonnen

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ndber (28. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Juhuu!!! Hab auch gewonnen und das ganze ohne Facebook!


----------



## Xianeli (28. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Glückwunsch den Gewinnern #6 :m 

Was gab es denn bei euch?  

Mich würde mal die Auswahl der Ruten interessieren


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Fix die Balzerjungs..

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner!


----------



## punkarpfen (28. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Bei mir werden ein paar Gummifische meine Köderbox bereichern. Facebook habe ich auch nicht mehr.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SirAdam (28. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Bei mir waren es auch die Gummifische. 
Freue mich trotzdem.


----------



## Schmidtler (28. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Bei mir waren es ebenfalls die Gummi's. 

Gesendet von meinem P9000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordan (28. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Mir haben sie vergessen eine Email zu schicken, haha :x

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner=)


----------



## Hering 58 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*



Ndber schrieb:


> Juhuu!!! Hab auch gewonnen und das ganze ohne Facebook!



Ich auch ohne Facebook.Bei mir waren es auch die Gummi fische, die meine Köder box bereichern.Ich Freue mich.:vik:


----------



## Franky (28. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Dito... Jummies! :q


----------



## Ndber (28. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Bei mir auch Gummis :vik:


----------



## ulli1958m (28. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*



Ndber schrieb:


> Bei mir auch Gummis :vik:


Dito....vielleicht werde ich jetzt Raubfischangler mit dem _SHIRASU PRINT SHAD PAKET :m

#h
_


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

denk immer ich bin im falschen Film, wenn alle schreiben "bei mir auch Gummis" ..

Glückwunsch an die Gummianer (und alle anderen Gewinner) ;-)


----------



## Raubfischjäger (28. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder...ich habe tatsächlich auch mal etwas gewonnen! |stolz:|laola:

Bei mir ist es auch ein Paket Print Shads geworden. Glückwunsch auch an alle anderen Gewinner!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

und hast den Begriff "Gummis" vermieden
#6#6


----------



## Michael_05er (29. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*



Ndber schrieb:


> Juhuu!!! Hab auch gewonnen und das ganze ohne Facebook!


Ich hab nix gewonnen, obwohl ich bei Facebook bin...
Gratulation an die Gewinner!


----------



## Hering 58 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und hast den Begriff "Gummis" vermieden
> #6#6



Kannst wohl mit dem Begriff Gummis  nichts anfangen.|muahah:::q:q:m


----------



## Franz_16 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Mein lieber Scholli, da hats ja gleich einige hier mit einem Gewinn erwischt. 
Top #6 das freut mich sehr!

Wünsche allen Gewinnern viel Erfolg am Wasser !


----------



## Nordan (29. November 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Ich denke ja nicht, dass man da an die Auswertung drankommen kann?
Sowas interessiert mich immer.


----------



## high_fisch (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Bin gespannt


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Das würde wahrscheinlich auch andere Firmen der Branche interessieren, die das nicht mit bezahlt haben, die Untersuchung. 

ICH würde die daher niemals öffentlich machen ;-)))

Glückwunsch den vielen Gewinnern hier..


----------



## jkc (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Moin, ich hatte auch das Glück die Shads zu gewinnen, allerdings ist die Benachrichtigungsemail abhanden gekommen und mir fehlt die Emailadresse, wo ich meine Anschrift hin schicken soll. Kann mir die bitte jemand per PN schicken?

Dank und Gruß

JK


----------



## Frieder (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

PN ist unterwegs...


----------



## jkc (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Nordan (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das würde wahrscheinlich auch andere Firmen der Branche interessieren, die das nicht mit bezahlt haben, die Untersuchung.
> 
> ICH würde die daher niemals öffentlich machen ;-)))
> 
> Glückwunsch den vielen Gewinnern hier..



Ja, so wirds wohl leider sein:/


----------



## Hering 58 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

So heute ist das Sets der neuen Balzer Shirasu Photo Print Shads bei mir eingetroffen.


----------



## jkc (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Nice, gerade erstmals danach gegoogelt, sehen ja richtig gut aus, bewährte Form.#6
Ich hatte sogar nochmal eine Mail von Balzer bekommen, als Erinnerung meine Adresse einzureichen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Hering 58 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*



jkc schrieb:


> Nice, gerade erstmals danach gegoogelt, sehen ja richtig gut aus, bewährte Form.#6
> Ich hatte sogar nochmal eine Mail von Balzer bekommen, als Erinnerung meine Adresse einzureichen.
> 
> Grüße JK



Und hast es gemacht?


----------



## Michael_05er (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*



jkc schrieb:


> Nice, gerade erstmals danach gegoogelt, sehen ja richtig gut aus, bewährte Form.#6
> Ich hatte sogar nochmal eine Mail von Balzer bekommen, als Erinnerung meine Adresse einzureichen.
> 
> Grüße JK


Die  gab es vor kurzem auch zum testen hier im Board. Schöne Gummis! 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Yep, habe auch gerade eine Nachricht erhalten: "Paket angekommen"

 Da muss ich heute wohl mal früher Feierabend machen. |rolleyes


----------



## jkc (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Und hast es gemacht?



Japp, sicher.#6


----------



## Ndber (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Bei mir sind sie auch heute angekommen.
Sehen gut aus:m


----------



## punkarpfen (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

So sehen sie aus.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

testen und berichten - schön sind se ja....


----------



## Fr33 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Hmmm wartet auch noch jmd auf seine Sendung? Hatte die Schnur zugelost bekommen und auch gleich bzgl. Farbe und Diameter geschrieben. War am 28.11.

Bin ich zu ungeduldig ?


----------



## ulli1958m (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> So sehen sie aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine sind am Freitag angekommen #6


----------



## offense80 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Juchuuuu es hat geklappt, ich hab auch kein Facebook und trotzdem habe ich den Hauptpreis gewonnen. Das Boot ist ja echt der Hammer....jetzt kann ich mich erstmal um einen Liegeplatz kümmern. 
Und ich hatte schon Angst ich würde Schnur oder Gummifische gewinnen. 

Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall..... super Sache was da verlost wurde


----------



## jkc (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Ääähh? Boot? Der Hauptpreis war doch ein See mit Villa auf dem anliegendem Grundstück?|kopfkrat


----------



## offense80 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Ja super.... dann bin ich ja voll verarscht worden von denen-und alles nur weil ich kein Facebook habe. :c


----------



## phirania (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

Ich kann mich nicht beklagen....
Also ich habe meine Südsee Insel bekommen...


----------



## offense80 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Balzer Umfrage 2017: Top-Preise zu gewinnen!*

#q und alles #q nur#q weil ich kein Facebook habe#q#q#q Doofes Boot-schick ich zurück


----------

